# Nintendo Wii Made Me Nympho!



## WiiUBricker (Apr 14, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *A WOMAN has gone from Nintendo to nympho after a fall from her Wii Fit board turned her into a sex addict.*
> 
> Randy Amanda Flowers needs 10 sex sessions a day after the slip-up.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## geoflcl (Apr 14, 2010)

Gosh.  What are the odds?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2010)

Why is the topic title all in capitals? It looks like it's screaming for attention.
And change the source to GoNintendo. The current site has nudity.

This is weird, though.
I feel a bit sorry for her. Imagine having the desire to have sex every freaking time!


----------



## Gore (Apr 14, 2010)

is she hot?
-flameiguana


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 14, 2010)

great, now my wife's going to be falling off the balance board all day...


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Cablephish (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll save you Amanda!!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 14, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Imagine having the desire to have sex every freaking time!


Its a bitch I tell you and wanking doesn't relieve the tension.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha sexual frustration.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 14, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Why is the topic title all in capitals? It looks like it's screaming for attention.
> And change the source to GoNintendo. The current site has nudity.
> 
> This is weird, though.
> I feel a bit sorry for her. Imagine having the desire to have sex every freaking time!



Tbh I don't think the Daily Star is a rule breaking source, it's one of the biggest newspapers in England ( All though not a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

You think she is going to be used on the next Nintendo advert ?


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 14, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> is she hot?
> -flameiguana


She's from Manchester, what do you think?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tabloid newspaper....


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 14, 2010)

A new Wii game Orgasm Wii. Exclusive to Wii and Nintendo DS.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 14, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> You think she is going to be used on the next Nintendo advert ?


They'd sell fucking loads of consoles from husbands who don't get any.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 14, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Why is the topic title all in capitals?


The OP was obviously very excited when typing and couldn't contain himself.


----------



## XWolf (Apr 14, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Why is the topic title all in capitals? It looks like it's screaming for attention.
> And change the source to GoNintendo. The current site has nudity.


Agreed, I hate all caps.
As for nudity - barely.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm from Manchester, what are you trying to say ?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2010)

XWolf said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think of the kids!


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 14, 2010)

I wonder how many many guys that think this sounds great has actually had a woman like this? Oh having a horny girl is great but having a sore dick from having sex ten times a day doesn't sound fun. Besides I bet that hole is going to be in God awful condition in a few years.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 14, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I wonder how many many guys that think this sounds great has actually had a woman like this? Oh having a horny girl is great but having a sore dick from having sex ten times a day doesn't sound fun. Besides I bet that hole is going to be a God awful condition in a few years.



Horny women = Annoying.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 14, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put it like this, if she needs to spend all that time on the Wii Balance Board in the first place, she's likely to be overweight as in BBW.

If she's that desperate she should move to Bradford, there's many a street corner in Bradford for her.


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 14, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me tell you something having a girl thats not horny=really annoying. I had to break up with my girlfriend of six years.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 14, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, you make a good point. We need more hornyness.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 14, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Tbh I don't think the Daily Star is a rule breaking source, it's one of the biggest newspapers in England ( All though not a good one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Daily Star is a great newspaper... if you are low on toilet paper.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 14, 2010)

Topic is now less screamy.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 14, 2010)

We need more Toni which equal more hornyness

Toni = Hornyness & Sexyness
Hadrian = Variety 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & Sexyness

Toni + Hadrian = End of the World

Be careful Kids ^^ Don't let this happen

@below : OMG You don't know the most important people on Gbatemp ( Except the admin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), did you not read the rules


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 14, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> We need more Toni which equal more hornyness
> 
> Toni = Hornyness & Sexyness
> Hadrian = Variety
> ...



Who are Toni & Hadrian?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toni Pluttonij and Hadriano
The two moderators. Hadrian/Hadriano is in this thread.


----------



## PyroSpark (Apr 14, 2010)

*Sees Wario*

Can you IMAGINE!? XD..*cough* I feel sorry for the women though.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 14, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Why is the topic title all in capitals? It looks like it's screaming for attention.
> I copy + paste it from the news source.
> 
> QUOTE(SoulSnatcher @ Apr 14 2010, 10:44 PM) And change the source to GoNintendo. The current site has nudity.



No, the Source is the dailystar article.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool, I should get this for my wife.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 14, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Copying and pasting anything from the DailyStar is a bad idea.

Their title doesn't even make good english. 

"Nintendo Wii made me *a* Nymphomaniac" is what it should be.

But to be fair, Nymphomaniac would be a very long word for their readers.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, DailyStar is for more of the lets say casual reader


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a tabloid magazine..
Heck, I doubt the legitimacy of this story.


----------



## mameks (Apr 14, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a law on Tabloid papers on the length of the words they are allowed to use, and a limimt on the length of their sentences


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 14, 2010)

If she's that horny I got some stuff that she can do to me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 14, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> If she's that horny I got some stuff that she can do to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it, girl on girl came to mind then and I then remembered it was Hop

Damn stupid Avatar


----------



## Ryupower (Apr 15, 2010)

Wii Nympho sex addict finally unmasked, pictures on show!


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 15, 2010)

Now we know the reason the Daily Star didn't post photos of her...

Looks like a fameseeker to me...


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 15, 2010)

*looks at pics*
All I can say is she's gonna be frustrated for a loooooooong time.  

And now I understand the Manchester joke.


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 15, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## gisel213 (Apr 15, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> *looks at pics*
> All I can say is she's gonna be frustrated for a loooooooong time.
> 
> And now I understand the Manchester joke.



+1


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 15, 2010)

There's always someone who joins the party late...

gameguy95 obviously hasn't seen the pictures yet.


----------



## iFish (Apr 15, 2010)

Sexist joke ahead
[sexist joke]if she was in the kitchen like she as susposed to be, this would of never happend[/sexist joke]

Nah, i kid the women!!

i wounder how they will help her?


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 15, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Sexist joke ahead
> [sexist joke]if she was in the kitchen like she as susposed to be, this would of never happend[/sexist joke]
> 
> Nah, i kid the women!!
> ...



We could draw straws, but i'd fix it so it wasn't me.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 15, 2010)

No wonder she seeks pleasure from the Wii, look at the state of her.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 15, 2010)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> Wii Nympho sex addict finally unmasked, pictures on show!


i wouldn't hit that


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Apr 15, 2010)

very poor being, is all i can say


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 15, 2010)

>Source: Dailystar.co.uk

Okay, yeah. This article has zero credibility. If it's an actual event, it's just some stupid bitch hopping on the sue Nintendo for their money bandwagon.


----------



## clegion (Apr 15, 2010)

well i wouldn't buy the balance board at least


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 15, 2010)

I clicked on the link and scanned down the page.

I was like... Alright! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I was like Ohhhhh crap!


----------



## stev418 (Apr 15, 2010)

my wii made me a PS3 addict


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 15, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Horny women = Annoying.


Speak for yourself, I love it when they're horny as hell, most will do nearly anything.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 15, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish more boards had Global Moderators that made posts like that, as opposed to most places where they just delete such posts


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 15, 2010)

I need her pictures.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 15, 2010)

So now we can say that Wii Fit makes us more fit than we should be.


----------



## fateastray (Apr 15, 2010)

Looking at those pictures, she at least takes her alleged condition seriously.....

Why don't the ones ever get in such a state? =[


----------



## mameks (Apr 15, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> I clicked on the link and scanned down the page.
> 
> I was like... Alright!
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## heartgold (Apr 15, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+10  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 didn't turn out to be


----------



## mameks (Apr 15, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:'(


----------



## Theraima (Apr 15, 2010)

This seems to be just an very lame excuse...


----------



## justinwright (Apr 15, 2010)

nothing wrong with nintendo makin you feel aroused


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah SSBB makes me soo horny.


----------



## Zantheo (Apr 15, 2010)

Her name is Randy. :3


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 16, 2010)

The girl's name?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 17, 2010)

strange news, should u sue nintendo for creating a situation where something like this happens?
10 is quite crazy, i doubt everything about this is true...


----------

